# August POTM Voting Thread



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

As usual guys, great pictures! So, vote for the best and let's see who wins! 



Picture 1











Picture 2











Picture 3











Picture 4











Picture 5











Picture 6











Picture 7











Picture 8











Picture 9











Picture 10


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

What is the fish in picture 10? It looks really kool!


----------



## Twhiteley (Aug 6, 2012)

#8 gets my vote. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't think of what the fish in 10 is but he looks awesome.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

And great pics everyone!


Also good job on getting potm for august up in the correct month! Now that we're on the the correct track we gotta stay on top of it.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't got a vote uffff.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

of course you do, everybody gets one


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

picture 10 is a peacock ciclid


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

why doent everyone from potm submit a picture for totm, just zoom out a bit next time u try to take a pic of your fish, lets try to get this one up this month


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

My tank doesn't look too great to be honest. It just isn't good enough.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Same here. I entered anyway though. The people with planted tanks usually win.


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for answering my question grogan. I really want to get a peacock cichlid now. What is the min tank size for one of those and can I put it in with a JD?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

grogan said:


> picture 10 is a peacock ciclid


They had them listed at petco as oscars. I knew that was not right.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

fishtankguy, they wont work in your tank, im not sure the min tank size, it depends on what peacock species (there are quite a few diff ones) and how many, i dont know too much about them


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

A few people keep saying " my tank isn't good enough" Well, how do you know how others will like it till you try?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Says the guy with the most awesome Cichlid tank ever!

Totally agree- it doesn't even matter how good they are, just show off your tank!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

next month once I'm back home and actually have a halve decent tank to show of.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I wanna see the cichlid tank bv77


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I think Ob was referring to this tank, Cory.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fishtankguy...not a good idea to put a peacock with a dempsey...jd is south american and peacock is rift lake..they need different environments..
peacocks will reach about 6" or so..google peacocks cichlids ; you will be amazed by all of the color variations...


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

I am going to post a new thread about this because I have a few questions about peacock cichlids. I think they look really awesome and now I NEED to get one lol


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice tank bv77, are the tons all river rocks from ak? The tank looks great! Should have put it in here, my cichlid tank is looking like crap to that one


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, all local rocks. I get all my driftwood locally, as well. My sand and gravel is also from a local gravel pit. I like to keep my hobby on the cheap side. Under the rocks, i use that egg crate material they sell at Lowe's. It is sold for flourescent light fixtures. It comes in 2' x 4' sheets and be easily cut to fit the bottom of the tank. It spreads out the weight of the rockpile and prevents any points of pressure from damaging the bottom glass of the tank. I feel it is a must have if one wants alot of rocks in a tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

the peacocks I was trying to sell to bob:


























Gota admit bob, that is one BA tank!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv done the egg crates as well in my tank it's somewhere in the sand lol. I gotta have my cousins send me some of them rocks though. We have no strong rivers in Wisconsin so you won't find rocks like that here  but damn your tank looks great! What is it stocked with?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

now it's got yellow labs, peacocks, two fronts, that I'm fish sitting for a friend, and 3 synodontis njassae. There may be a zebra or two in there as well.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Yes that is the tank. I just think it is one of the most awesome tanks I have seen. Don't ask me why. It's probably because of how awesome Bob is 

I really like the speckled painted background. And the sheer beauty in it's simplicity. Just very well done.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

The background is fleckstone paint. Several of my tanks are done with it, That one is teal, Personally I like the grey better. Here's an example of the grey fleckstone before I got any plants put in this 33 long








and a bit later with some cynotilapia afra cobue in it








and way later with a dimidochromis comperssiceps in it








this is the tank now, I've been breeding albino bristlenose plecos in it








I like the grey....what do you all think?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not bad at all bv77 I love the rocks and how you stacked. 

And grogan is that fish still available? How much Is it and shipping shipping to 53037?


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

They sold some time last weekend actually. The big bright red one was $200 and some of the others were $125 and $75. We actually imported them from Thailand. We were all surprised that they sold so fast and the price was not haggled. Awesome customers


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

That sucks but the price was a bit high for me anyways  iv never seen a bright red one like that. And if I had the money laying around that thing would be in my tank lol.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

That was a nice looking fish too. Only if I had a bigger tank.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yeah I drooled a little when they came in. The crappy part is its near impossible to get females of similar quality. Breeders dont want competition and it makes sense.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yea I would understand that. They most Likely would sell males kill females maybe keeping a few for future breeders but u can't see them keeping every female only because it takes a very long time to get cichlids to get to the breeding age.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Did u really have to balance all those rocks in the last pic BV77?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I siliconed them together in a semicircle around the filter intake.


----------



## Fish Kid 808 (May 30, 2011)

Hey!Anyone know what kind of fish is in Picture 3?


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes that's a dwarf gourami. That's a pic i took when i had one.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

grogan...were those albino ruby red peacocks ??
maybe i had better get a bunch and grow them out to ship up to you...lol


----------



## aqualife2u (Sep 24, 2012)

*I vote for Picture 7 ... It looks rare and awesome to me ... I rate it 10/10  It just I'm too late to vote. *


----------

